# F250 popular mods?



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

bully dog?

exhaust? brand?

lights?



I want to get optimum performance and mileage


----------



## *DoubleThreat* (Nov 1, 2009)

I would imagine it depends on your engine. I have the 7.3 in my 01, and all i have done so far is K N cold air intake, 4" exhaust, 6" lift with 35" bfg at's. Lookin at the edge juice system, just gotta save a little more, theres more important things to spend 600 bucks on especially right at fishing time.Of course i have heard that the 6.0 diesel doesn't handle the chips too well as they don't have beefy enough parts to handle being turned up, but thats just hear-say.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

^^^As mentioned above...what engine are we talking about?


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

6.4 V8 diesel


sorry guys......


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Spartan.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Do not program it unless you do a dpf delete, all programers will end up plugging your dpf and costing you out the ***. Spartan, dpf/doc delete, S&B intake. You will have 580hp to the wheels and get 20+ mpg with the race tunes. I am sitting on 38's and can get 17-18mpg with this setup


----------



## 2WheelFisher (Jun 4, 2009)

nwappleby said:


> 6.4 V8 diesel
> 
> sorry guys......


stay away from the bully dog on the 6.4L

go Spartan with the dpf delete.

afe intake is hard to beat.


----------



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)

trade it in for a cummins....:headknock


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

reedkj said:


> trade it in for a cummins....:headknock


Times have changed my friend, any tune only cummins want to line up let me know:biggrin: we don't have a chitty fuel system anymore! I know many cummins/duramax owners that have ridden in a spartan tuned 6.4 that are in love, especialy with a transmission that holds more than 90hp over stock, ours hold 300+hp over stock


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

younggun55 said:


> Do not program it unless you do a dpf delete, all programers will end up plugging your dpf and costing you out the ***. Spartan, dpf/doc delete, S&B intake. You will have 580hp to the wheels and get 20+ mpg with the race tunes. I am sitting on 38's and can get 17-18mpg with this setup


where's a good place to go to get this done... I would like to get it for my truck... thanks


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Your going to have to order it online, not very many people around Texas carry them. And if you want to get it installed by someone, any shop that installs a exhaust should be able to do it, but it is a really easy instal to be honest. The exhaust and intake is really simple to throw on if you have a buddy helping you, and the tuner walks you throw the steps as you go. I can get some links to good packages/vendors if you would like.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

younggun55 said:


> Your going to have to order it online, not very many people around Texas carry them. And if you want to get it installed by someone, any shop that installs a exhaust should be able to do it, but it is a really easy instal to be honest. The exhaust and intake is really simple to throw on if you have a buddy helping you, and the tuner walks you throw the steps as you go. I can get some links to good packages/vendors if you would like.


that would be great, thanks


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Spartan Webiste

Rudys Diesel Performance

Cobbs Diesel Performance

The Spartan website has the best price down in the middle for a full package deal but they are pretty hard to get ahold of for customer service.

I have ordered all of my stuff though Cobbs, John is the guy that owns it and is a real good guy and full of information and will answer any questions you got.

Rudy's performance is the same way, they have a single cab 6.4 thats in the 10's and he is a really good guy too, and quick on shipping. I would just call all 3 of them and see what they can do for you on a package deal and pick which one you want. Let me know if you need anything else, or any help if you throw it on yourself.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

DO NOT ORDER FROM COBBS! He's been real awful lately. Lots of threads over on powerstroke.org about how he isn't shipping on time etc.

Stick with Spartan- Its pricey with the custom tunes, but seems to be the best....then again, whats a 2-3k on a 60k+ truck

There is one shop in Pearland I think, I forget the name, but they can do the work for you if you are not mechanically inclined.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

I think a lot of the problems have just been from John moving shops during a short span and some stuff getting mixed up, I have ordered plenty from him and he's always shipped when he told me he would, and gave me smoking deals on everything.

I'm on powerstroke.org and powerstrokenation so I see all the crying going on...and most of it seems to be customers fault. When you order your programer you have to fill out a release that states you will not use the product for highway use and so on to cover their butts if EPA ever gets on them. They will not send your tuner or delete pipe until you send the forms and thats what a lot of the people complain about that their stuff hasn't shipped but then it comes down to they haven't signed the waiver and faxed it back. Some companys might just not pay attention to it and send it anyway, but I think it's a 25K fine per UNIT SOLD for a company making something intended for on road use that tampers with emissions, don't think I would chance that one.


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

DPF delete = down pipe filter?


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

nwappleby said:


> DPF delete = down pipe filter?


diesel particulate filter, IIRC


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

> and most of it seems to be customers fault. When you order your programer you have to fill out a release that states you will not use the product for highway use and so on to cover their butts if EPA ever gets on them.


Sent Jon my waiver via fax, with confirmation that he got it five minutes after I placed the order and still didn't get the Spartan. Mick at Spartan had to get ahold of Jon to see what was going on, turned out Jon did't even have a tuner and had not ordered on from Spartan yet, ended up drop shipping it overnight from Spartan direct. Also it is almost impossible to get ahold of Cobb's on the phone. Not trying to bash Cobb's here, just want to give the OP some facts before he drops a couple grand of hard earned cash. 
I went with the Spartan w/275 & 310 hp tunes, 4" Flo Pro down pipe back exhaust (no muffler) and S&B CAI. It was like getting a whole new truck, and I highly recommend it to anyone with the 6.4 powerstroke. I would get it from Rudy's if I had it to do over again, or direct from Spartan. The folks at Spartan have outstanding customer service and will answer any and all questions you have.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

HOO'S NEXT said:


> Sent Jon my waiver via fax, with confirmation that he got it five minutes after I placed the order and still didn't get the Spartan. Mick at Spartan had to get ahold of Jon to see what was going on, turned out Jon did't even have a tuner and had not ordered on from Spartan yet, ended up drop shipping it overnight from Spartan direct. Also it is almost impossible to get ahold of Cobb's on the phone. Not trying to bash Cobb's here, just want to give the OP some facts before he drops a couple grand of hard earned cash.
> I went with the Spartan w/275 & 310 hp tunes, 4" Flo Pro down pipe back exhaust (no muffler) and S&B CAI. It was like getting a whole new truck, and I highly recommend it to anyone with the 6.4 powerstroke. I would get it from Rudy's if I had it to do over again, or direct from Spartan. The folks at Spartan have outstanding customer service and will answer any and all questions you have.


**** well if thats the case I don't know whats going on, I have always heard great things about Aaron though and I wouldn't hesitate to order from him neither!!


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

whats the best for increasing MPG


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

nwappleby said:


> whats the best for increasing MPG


Increase the breathing on the intake, lower EGTs by increasing exhaust flow, and don't increase the fueling will get you the most mpg increase. Of course, no one does this and every modder increases the fueling somehow for more power. The key here is to only increase it at higher RPMS and WOT and not increase it, or even reduce it at cruising RPMs. The biggest factor will still be your right foot.


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

I was thinking this:

exhaust: MBRP dual system
intake: AFE CAI system


thoughts?


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

> I was thinking this:
> 
> exhaust: MBRP dual system
> intake: AFE CAI system
> ...


If you have an '08 & up Powerstroke and you want to make it breath better, there is no way to do it other than to remove the DPF and CAT. This requires a programmer to be installed in order to defeat the regineration process that is done on the DPF. If the DPF and CAT are removed without addition of a programmer there will be extensive engine damage. If you have the 08 & up Powerstroke, I highly recommend addition of a Spartan Programmer to your items listed above. This unit will offer horsepower gains up to 340 hp, the 275 hp tune is yielding around 20 mpg:biggrin: hand calculated combination city hwy driving (08 F-250 Powerstroke super crew 4x4). Contrary to some folks beliefs, increasing the fueling in this case actually increases the mpg's. As a matter of fact, if you call the folks at Spartan and ask the 275 hp tune is the tune they recomend for the best overall economy. On a side note if the exhaust you are looking at is not a turo back or down pipe back exhaust, you are wasting your time. The DPF and CAT have to go! I would also ditch the muffler. Hope this helps:cheers:


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Forgot to mention I would go with the S&B CAI rather than the AFE. The S&B is not as cumbersom to instal and also looks better as a finished product. Performance of the 2 is about the same.


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

and here comes the stupid question.......

with DPF delete, cat delete, muff delete
and spartan programmer

how much hell on warranty will the dealer give me?

experiences?


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

If you take the truck in with all of that on there, they are more than likely going to void your warranty unless you have a really cool dealer. They are out there. However, the key is to return the truck to stock prior to taking it back to the shop minus the CAI they won't say any thing about that. Just put the old exhaust back on and return the tune to stock and remove the programmer. With the Spartan it downloads the trucks original settings and saves them on an SD card. It then uploads the tune of your choice from 40 up to 340 extra hp. When it comes time to go back to stock it totally wipes the computer and reloads the original stock tune. Ford cannot detect that a programmer was ever hooked up, only that the truck didn't do dome things it was supposed to i.e. going into that crappy fuel wasting power killing regeneration. But they can't prove it was a programmer that caused it because there is no trace of one. Spartan is the only one with this technology as far as I know. To get the exhaust swapped out will take you about 1 to 2 hrs depending on your skills the amount of help avail. (much easier with 2 people), and the tools you have avail. to use. I researched the Spartan for about a year and a half before I pulled the trigger, and I could only find 2 cases out of I believe 6000+ sold where warranties were denied. That said, both times the individuals kept the programmer installed w/exhaust etc. and it just so happened to be in the shop the day the regional service manager stopped bysad2sm. Check out powerstroke.org and do a search for spartan programmer and you will get more information than you care to read. As far as the warranty don't worry about it they aren't as good as the paper they are written on anyhow. Attached is my experience with Bobby Ford in Richwood when the truck was stock, this is what made up my mind on the programmer and led to the statement above about warranties being useless.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=257302&highlight=bobby+ford

Hope this helps. PM me if you want some more info, or some good places to buy the stuff from and some to avoid.
Good Luck:cheers:....................E


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Forgot to mention again the dual exhaust will probably take more time to take off and on. May I suggest and AFE 4" or FLO-PRO who is now making a 5".


----------



## Homewrecker (May 3, 2009)

My 2008 6.4 stays in the shop. Has since it was brand new and now has 135K. Just spent 8k due to oil cooler exploding and screwing up the entire cooling system. Also spent 4k 4 months ago on burnt turbo pipe and new power steering pump. Ford neglected to tell me they were offering extended warranty to 200K if you buy before 100K. My 6.4 will belong to someone else soon. I couldn't imagine what would have torn up on it had I jacked the HP.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

> I couldn't imagine what would have torn up on it had I jacked the HP.


Probably would help. DPF kills diesel engines. Causes too much back pressure, restricts flows, raises EGT's and a ton of other really bad stuff. Not saying that everything you describe could have or would have been prevented with a mod, but some of it for sure probably would not have occured. A diesel engine was orginally designed to breath the more air you can put to it the better. The DPF restricts that and therefore attributes to most of the chaos experienced with the modern day diesel engines. Bottom line I would not own a modern diesel without moding it.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

First thing you need to do is find an orifice plate to keep the water pump from cavitating and eating into your block.. Saw the results of this at the dealership and all the fairly new trashed blocks stacked up is one sad sight just can't believe there's not a simple wear plate to replace! Not sure how long you have had your 6.4 but I get a lot of good teck info off of powerstroke.org. for my 6.0.


----------

